

Aptly: Debian Repository Management Tool - smira
http://www.aptly.info/

======
olgeni
Looks great for when you need 37 3rd party repositories to get decent versions
of software, and a couple of them screw up badly. Definitely going to give it
a try.

~~~
smira
olgeni, I thought aptly would be useful even if you use only upstream
repositories: they get updates and sometimes you don't want all updates to be
installed (or you would like to control exact moment to install those
updates).

